# PreparedStatement mit verschiedenen Datenbanken



## rumpel84 (7. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Klasse für den DB Zugriff, die im Konstruktor ein Connectionobjekt erstellt (Oracle oder MySQL). Für Select, Update, etc gibt es jeweils eine Methode in der ein Statement erstellt wird. Nun ist das Problem, dass ich beim erstellen eines Preparestatements eine Fehler wegen des Typs bekomme, weil this.connection.preparestatement eben entweder eines für MySQL oder Oracle zurückgibt. Ich habe auch keine gemeinsame Basisklasse gefunden und auch java.sql.preparedstatement mag er nicht.

???


----------



## SlaterB (7. Jan 2010)

wie wärs mit dem Interface
java.sql.PreparedStatement
?

welche Klasse es konkret ist, schaut man sich doch normalerweise gar nicht an?

edit:
stand
> und auch java.sql.preparedstatement mag er nicht.
schon die ganze Zeit da? 

gib doch mal mehr Infos/ Code, was sind das für Connections, welche Frameworks, JDBC-Treiber?


----------



## rumpel84 (8. Jan 2010)

java.sql.preparedstatement stand die ganze Zeit dort und funktioniert auch. Es waren ein paar Package Importe zuviel drin und dort scheint es Verwirrung gegeben zu haben.

Naja, funktioniert nun.


----------

